# Jacobpaschall Lawn Journal 2021



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Been working on my lawns for a couple years now. Thought I'd start a journal and post some pics. Lost a bunch of pics with projects from this year, but I still have a few.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Front Lawn is Celebration Bermuda cut at .600" with a GM1000.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Backyard is AG1 hybrid Bermuda. .600" GM1000.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Big lawn is common Bermuda, 15,000sft. Planned in 3 sections over the course of a few years. Newest section is in the middle, Arden15. Just finished sand leveling everything and currently cutting the big lawn at 1" with a Z515e.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Fresh mow on the AG-1. 2 years ago I had a mow and blow gardener and this lawn looked like trash. What a difference reel mowing and a little attention make.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Got the front yard and backyard dethatched and scalped. PRG and starter fertilizer down. Next up is the big lawn 😱.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

9 days since seed went down. 1st mow today.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

13 days and striping pretty hard!!


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Few photos after a Sunday cut. Very happy with the way the prg is coming in this year.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Got this awesome metal eagle mounted on the archery target house!!


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

@Jacobpaschall Looking really clean and I'm diggin your horseshoe pit!


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Wiley said:


> @Jacobpaschall Looking really clean and I'm diggin your horseshoe pit!


Thank you!!


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Couldn't be happier with the PRG this year, especially so early in the cool season. All the hard work during the summer months is paying off. Here's a few drone photos of my property.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

My mowing sidekick, Winston.


----------

